# 2003 25Rss For Sale 7,200 Obo



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello,

Well the kids are grown and we just aren't using our Outback, so it is for sale. It is a 2003 outback 25RSS, gently used by a non-smoking family. no dents, dings or any other damamge. I just put on a brand new awning, after we washed, waxed and treated the roof. we cleaned her out, scrubbing and vaccuuming out all the ducts and nooks and crannies. We have a lot of of standard camping acoutrements that can be included. We are asking 7,200 but the price is negotiable. Email me at
[email protected] with any questions or comments and I will get back to you. Thanks!


----------

